# Wax worms?



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I need some information about wax worms, since we are going to get some from the store for Adella. I know they are higher in fat than mealworms, which is why we decided to get them. Adella is an extreme runner and, before she started eating mealworms, was losing weight. If she doesn't eat at least six mealworms a night and a high fat kitten food her weight rapidly drops. 

I don't know much about wax worms, though. Are they best kept refrigerated like mealworms? We always keep the mealworms refrigerated and feed them right after we take them out. I can' stand feeding a moving insect to my girls. Also, if they are refrigerated will they hibernate like mealworms? 

How big are they? Are they roughly the size of a mealworm? Are they bigger or smaller?

How much should I give to Adella per night? If she eats around six mealworms a night, would I give her three wax worms? Should I start with that and increase or decrease according to her weight?

Do I need to feed them gradually over the night like mealworms so Adella doesn't become constipated? I read they don't have a hard exoskeleton and this shouldn't be too much of a problem.

Do wax worms taste like mealworms? I don't really expect anyone to know this definitely, though, because I doubt anybody has actually eaten both to find out the difference. My point is: will Adella like them just like the mealworms, or will I have to introduce them more slowly? I'm assuming it would be okay to mix both of them so that when she'd devouring the mealworms she'll also eat the wax worm and enjoy it.

And finally, here's my last question. It doesn't have to do with wax worms, but mealworms. Lately I've been getting the jars of 100 from the pet store since they go through them so fast. However, they are about half the size of the mealworms in the jars of 30. Is this because they're younger and need to grow still, or is it something else? The jars of 30 and 100 are both the normal sized mealworms.

Thanks for getting through all those questions. I had many of them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, you can refrigerate waxworms too!

I would say they're roughly the size of a medium/large mealworm? They're usually shorter or the same length, but they're about twice the width of a mealworm. 

I would start with only giving her one a night and then work your way up. They are quite fatty, so you'll just have to see how many she can handle & how it affects her weight. You shouldn't have any problems with constipation though. I'd be more concerned about diarrhea from the fat, but you shouldn't have to worry about either if you start slow with one a night for a couple nights & work your way up.

It'll probably just depend...Some hedgehogs love waxworms, I can't recall if I ever tried them with Lily or not. I'm sure there's some that don't like them. But as they're not usually fed very often, I just can't remember.

Yup, they're probably younger.  You can let them eat & grow if you want by putting them in a slightly bigger container and let them warm up every other day to eat. You can put a piece of carrot or apple in for moisture & food, and they'll eat their bedding as well, usually, if they're on something like wheat bran/flakes.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I bought my little man waxworms to help him put on weight when I first got him. I still have some left that I give for treats after a hard nail clipping or bath time. 

Both of my hedgies like them, although Penny definitely likes mealworms or crickets better. She's only gotten like two since I've had her. I think some hedgie may have the problem with how soft they are. Penny spit her first one out. 

They are squishy, like real squishy. And soft, it's weird. It's like silk. LOL. They don't really move like mealworms. They are slower and fatter. 

I keep mine in the fridge and take them out weekly to feed and gutload.

Winter definitely has slightly runnier poop when he has them. Nothing to be concerned about, just not as formed as normal.

No idea about the can of worms. I buy mine live. I bought a 100 of them today and they were the large ones but they came in many different sizes. Just the way they are I guess.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks for the help! I got some today, so we'll see. Phoebe won't be getting any because of her weight, and she is literally petrified of any sort of treats I try and offer (live mealworms, baby food, canned cat food, cooked chicken). Hopefully Adella will eat them. We got another jar (by that I meant a jar of live ones) of 100 mealworms as well, and they seem to be much larger than the last two. Fingers crossed she doesn't spit out her wax worm. I looked at them and dreaded picking one up tonight, even with chop sticks. I really had hoped they weren't squishy...sigh.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Yeah they are squishy. I prefer squishy over crunchy. :lol:

If she does spit it out, try again. Sometimes it takes a few days.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

I gave one to her last night with her mealworms, and she ate around it! It seems like she sucks the mealworms in, though apparently she knows exactly what she's eating. I left it in there since Phoebe is frightened of bugs and the morning it was gone! That makes me happy that she ate it, but I just hope she didn't anoint with it. Those wax worms with haunt me in my dreams...and just as I was getting used to the mealworms :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Am I weird that I think wax worms are cute? :lol: When I used to go fishing with my dad, he had to put wax worms on the hook for me, or I used fake ones, because I wanted to keep the live ones as pets. Also, I swear hedgehogs are great at helping their owners get past insect & worm phobias! It's great watching people get past their squeamishness and fear because their hedgehogs love these treats so much.  I'm glad she ate it and hopefully enjoyed it! You'll get used to them, I promise.


----------



## Teddi4211 (Apr 30, 2014)

Well, I am not one to be shy of bugs in general, yet the worm types give me the shivers, and that's recent. In first grade they gave us mealworms to raise. One died, so that made me sad. The other lived for two years as a beetle. I took him out and played with it every day (which I'm sure the beetle hated :lol. When he died I was devastated. When I read about feeding mealworms to hedgehogs I was like, "What? No!" But then it makes Adella so happy, so I had to. The wax worms are just...yuck. But I'm sure you're right. I will get over it all for the sake of Adella's happiness, which is worth it, of course.


----------

